# Chicks with tattoos



## angieM (Apr 28, 2010)

I had a tattoo done last year (as you can see by my avvy) I've had a real mixed bag of opinions from both men and women about it. Not that I really give a flyer as its something that i wanted. Just wondered what the general consensus is about girls with tattoos........


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

love it

fit chicks with full sleeves....soooo sexy


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

i get a raging hardon for chicks with tats if that answers the question.


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

preferably ginger haired gothis chicks with tats!!!!


----------



## RyanClarke (May 7, 2009)

Mason moore, Mmmm


----------



## angieM (Apr 28, 2010)

Jimmy said:


> preferably ginger haired gothis chicks with tats!!!!


 :lol:


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

Jimmy said:


> preferably ginger haired gothis chicks with tats!!!!


Lol groce :death:


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

sabina kelley


----------



## angieM (Apr 28, 2010)

Jimmy said:


> sabina kelly


Shes hot!! :thumb:


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

i know x


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2010)

Personally, not my bag, I like my woman to be tat free. I do like them myself - each to their own eh, just a personal preference I guess.


----------



## ekko (Dec 3, 2008)

:thumb:


----------



## angieM (Apr 28, 2010)

Waheed_Akhtar said:


> Personally, not my bag, I like my woman to be tat free. I do like them myself - each to their own eh, just a personal preference I guess.


I know loads of men that are covered in tats but dont like them on girls, your certainly not alone


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

I like them so long as everything else is ok too.

I wouldn't fuk a mandonkey bird just cause she had a tat.


----------



## SiPhil (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

beautiful


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

SiPhil said:


>


were trying to encourage chicks they look good in tats, not encourage them to have them f^^&n removed. :lol:


----------



## Never Injured (Jan 4, 2010)

Nah not for me. Maybe a little butterfly somewhere but not all over like that.


----------



## angieM (Apr 28, 2010)

andysutils said:


> were trying to encourage chicks they look good in tats, not encourage them to have them f^^&n removed. :lol:


Lol was just about to say the same   Damn shes scary!!!!


----------



## SiPhil (Jun 16, 2010)

Jimmy said:


> beautiful


Looks hideous in my opinion. A tasteful single tattoo is ok though.

Nothing like this:


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

lol

im the oposite

i dont like single tats on girls...esp butterflies

but one thing i do find a turn off, no matter how pretty/fit a girlis.....smoking!!!!

but if we were all the same it would be ever so boring

re the pic above

that is a lifetime of dedication...and although i find it a tad OTT...i do admire the work and dedication


----------



## FATBOY (Mar 4, 2008)

girls and tattoo;s mmmm


----------



## Ironball (Sep 22, 2004)

Well I don't mind em. I don't really like them when they are on the arms or shoulders or top of the back. My fave sexy celeb is Cheryl Tweedy and she got a few.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

i wouldnt mind tbh, i love tats (although im still to get one myself!) i hope that my girl wants more than one  although i think it depends on the woman herself, like kat von dee looks so hot with tatts! but the likes of say cheryl tweedy wouldnt look as good with more tatts, the one on her leg is enough just cause where it is! one actress who has alot of tatts i think is angelina jolie


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

they dont bother me. Missus has one on lower back done by someone who clearly had no clue what he was doing, looks like sh1t and its all lumped up and was years ago.

I have seen a few on woman i love but in general, not keen.


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

Love Kat von dee


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

jodie marsh looks hot with her tats too


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Tsk.....chicks with ink....yuk:whistling:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

I like big pieces. Like, flowing from their bums to the to side of the ribs. With some colour, like flowers on a vine.

Something like this with a little more colour:


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Nah women and tats don't go for me and the whole trampstamp thing is over done and everyone bird has one. I am convinced one day when I'm an old git I will be the only grey army dude sat around a pool with the grankids who won't have a tattoo. That suits me fine. After all that I do like yours though.


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

yeah....not into slaaag tags lol


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

the more tattoos the better


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

This is a little to much for me though.


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

ElfinTan said:


> Tsk.....chicks with ink....yuk:whistling:


i know, ive seen how much you hate them


----------



## bigmitch69 (May 14, 2008)

My missus is covered! I love it!


----------



## pira (Sep 8, 2009)

Jimmy said:


> jodie marsh looks hot with her tats too


Sorry Jimmy but you can do better than that! Jodie Marsh is not hot, still would root that if it was served up and offered on a plate!

To be fair tats dont bother me, so mainstream now, I encounter them on every other girl, just get used to it.


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

im not talking about having sex with her

im saying she looks hot with her tats


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

Think it depends on the tat tbh...

Nothing more tacky than a badly done tat on an otherwise fit looking female...

Same can be said for guys tat's too though


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Jimmy said:


> yeah....not into slaaag tags lol


Have to admit I hate the term.......despite apparently having one - didn't get me laid more, maybe I should show it, and my muffin top off more often lol :laugh:


----------



## Lift (May 27, 2008)

Jimmy said:


> love it
> 
> fit chicks with full sleeves....soooo sexy


As Above!



Jimmy said:


> sabina kelley


Stunning!


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> I like big pieces. Like, flowing from their bums to the to side of the ribs. With some colour, like flowers on a vine.
> 
> Something like this with a little more colour:


thats awesome


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

DB said:


> thats awesome


Yeah, trying to convince the mrs.

Elegant, sexy and, i think, still looks classy as its done so well.


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

Beklet said:


> Have to admit I hate the term.......despite apparently having one - didn't get me laid more, maybe I should show it, and my muffin top off more often lol :laugh:


i prefer the lads one

'fridge magnet tats'

lol


----------



## pira (Sep 8, 2009)

Jimmy said:


> im not talking about having sex with her
> 
> im saying she looks hot with her tats


Haha, sorry mate, when a guys says shes hot I thought thats automatically lingo for i'd want to do the bedroom tango with her! And you are right her tats are pretty hot


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

andysutils said:


> i know, ive seen how much you hate them


 

.....I have more!


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Yeah i love girls with the borstal spot tattoo...well classy:rolleyes:

And when they have `mild and bitter` on either boob....  .... 

...........

Tan has some of the best ink ive seen on a lady her pics of tats are ace:thumb:


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

The only tattoo I find acceptable is an arrow pointing to her **** reading 'Insert Penis here'

Seriously though depends on the tattoo. Some look great on girls but the vasta majority are crap


----------



## dongrammar (Apr 12, 2009)

Big tats yes, tramp stamps no


----------



## derrygymman (Jun 20, 2009)

def love a woman with hots tatts


----------



## russforever (Apr 2, 2009)

girl with a tat on the back= a target for me


----------



## stephy (May 24, 2009)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> I like big pieces. Like, flowing from their bums to the to side of the ribs. With some colour, like flowers on a vine.
> 
> Something like this with a little more colour:


 Ive had that pic saved on my laptop for ages cos i actually thought about getting one like that lol changed my minf tho in general i dont actually like tatts on females


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

RJ68 said:


> Yeah i love girls with the borstal spot tattoo...well classy:rolleyes:
> 
> And when they have `mild and bitter` on either boob....  ....
> 
> ...


Awe thankyou....I love them and my tattooist is just lovely she has done an amazing job.


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

andysutils said:


> i get a raging hardon for chicks with tats if that answers the question.


Same here mate, I have to slam it in the door to soften it when I see a bird with a Tattoo.


----------



## lucasso (Nov 15, 2008)

angieM said:


> Shes hot!! :thumb:


She's hot x2 

I think girls with ''Brave tatoos'' have interesting personality.


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

chicks with tats:thumb: :thumb:


----------



## JB74 (Jan 6, 2008)

i love woman with nice tattoos and yeah they do sumit too me lmao:tongue:

my missus has a double dragons heads on her bottom back (hard to describe) looks wicked

woman + tatts = hot


----------



## vlb (Oct 20, 2008)

not keen on them tbh


----------



## hsmann87 (Jun 22, 2010)

RyanClarke said:


> Mason moore, Mmmm


 Someone KNOWS! haha

Personally, a decent foot tattoo when worn with a nice pair of shoes/sandals does it for me...as long as she aint a complete munter.


----------



## Lousy_Bastard (Oct 20, 2008)

Not a good look IMO.


----------



## angieM (Apr 28, 2010)

hsmann87 said:


> Someone KNOWS! haha
> 
> Personally, a decent foot tattoo when worn with a nice pair of shoes/sandals does it for me...as long as she aint a complete munter.


Munter :lol: :lol: :lol:

[/QUOTE]


----------



## paddy2010 (Jun 8, 2010)

girls with tattoos in some places is ok but i think dorty ones on thier arms are a real turn off


----------



## Blood&amp;Sweat1 (Jun 16, 2010)

Jimmy said:


> love it
> 
> fit chicks with full sleeves....soooo sexy












Love girls with more than one piece of ink done, need to get out of this thread as my desk has started to levitate


----------



## Rossy Balboa (Nov 6, 2008)

Tattoo's on girls is not really my cup of tea,obviously depends what it is and where though...


----------



## Bettyboo (Jun 8, 2009)

Thats a cool vid and a nice tattoo that was done


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Blood&Sweat said:


> Love girls with more than one piece of ink done, need to get out of this thread as my desk has started to levitate


I dont think any straight bloke can say thats not sexy!!!!


----------



## stephy (May 24, 2009)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> I dont think any straight bloke can say thats not sexy!!!!


 Replace her face with someone ugly tho and it wont be as sexy

its just cos shes so facially good looking that the tatt is then 'sexy'


----------



## borostu82 (Aug 8, 2011)

stephy said:


> Replace her face with someone ugly tho and it wont be as sexy
> 
> its just cos shes so facially good looking that the tatt is then 'sexy'


i think that tattoo is sexy and if i seen it on an ugly bird i might still do her because of that tat :lol:


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

stephy said:


> Replace her face with someone ugly tho and it wont be as sexy
> 
> its just cos shes so facially good looking that the tatt is then 'sexy'


Put the haterade down Stephy 

Just playing I'm not a massive fan of masses of tats on girls ( I mean partial sleeves like the girl there)

sure they look great in that pic but when she has to where a nice dress with sh1t drawn all over her arms hangin out its not nice imo


----------



## stephy (May 24, 2009)

haha aw im not hating, i think she looks hot but only cos her face not the tatt haha


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Never seen point of tatoos

Not my thing personally, and certain tats on a bird would def be a red flag for me going near them with regards relationship material

For most part *I personally* find them low class


----------



## BLUTOS (Mar 5, 2005)

Ink on a woman is cool.


----------



## doylejlw (Feb 14, 2010)

Dont mind if there on there lower back, foot or thigh but not tattos on the arm.


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

stephy said:


> Replace her face with someone ugly tho and it wont be as sexy
> 
> its just cos shes so facially good looking that the tatt is then 'sexy'


this is a silly thing to say though

i find red heads attractive....but not fat ugly ones....

if i dont find a tattoo'ed girl sexy....its because she is isnt my cup of tea....not because of the tattoo


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

i like them


----------



## El Ricardinho (May 30, 2008)

I like tatts myself. I like some sleeves on a burd but could never have a relationship with a girl with a lot of tatts.

imagine what a full sleeve would look like on a 40 year old woman with 3 kids. not a good look imo.


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

there are some hot looking 40yr old women out there....with the right tats it looks all good to me


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Looks like I better get my half sleeve and leg piece removed then


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

no...get more


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Jimmy said:


> no...get more


Oh I plan too :thumb: ....maybe just a wee one:whistling:


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

no fridge magnets please


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

I started with them.....things kind of progressed rapidly after that lol


----------



## shane278 (Aug 25, 2008)

Tramp stamps.


----------



## Earl-Hickey (Apr 20, 2010)

I really like girls with Tattoo's, as long as they are good ones, nothing worse than a bird with a body coverd in "shop design" crap.


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

I like my tattoo's. Never regretted them and I don't care if no one else likes them  This one is of my daughters name


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

I find bints with tattoos a total turn off

especially if they are tall

and have the sheer audacity to wear high heels

:whistling:

:lol:


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

RedKola said:


> I like my tattoo's. Never regretted them and I don't care if no one else likes them  This one is of my daughters name


Notice she has assumed the masturbatory hand position. Good girl.


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

rs007 said:


> I find bints with tattoos a total turn off
> 
> especially if they are tall
> 
> ...


I know, us tall girls should be banned or kneecapped or summat :whistling:


----------



## hotchy (Aug 20, 2009)

Jimmy said:


> preferably ginger haired gothis chicks with tats!!!!


How did you know i always searched for the red head goths on pronhub :lol:


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Love some girls with full sleeves, like the suicide girl types.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

jw007 said:


> Never seen point of tatoos
> 
> Not my thing personally, and certain tats on a bird would def be a red flag for me going near them with regards relationship material
> 
> For most part *I personally* find them low class


I wonder how many Posh birds think roiding is low class:laugh::laugh:


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2010)

> For most part I personally find them low class


yep tramp stamps


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

romper stomper said:


> yep tramp stamps


Definitely

is dirty as fvck though - the lower back tattoo thing - when you are tappin' that fine shit from behind tho

just sayin


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2010)

> the lower back tattoo thing


they look fcuking brilliant on 50 +++ year old women faded blurred and mishapen.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

romper stomper said:


> they look fcuking brilliant on 50 +++ year old women faded blurred and mishapen.


why are you shagging old ladies bro??


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2010)

i am not mate but if you see older women with tats you will know what i am on about


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Even better, the old dears :thumbup1:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

romper stomper said:


> i am not mate but if you see older women with tats you will know what i am on about


Do you think their saggy failing bodies look ok without ink?

If you could remove a faded 30 year old tatoo from them would you be happy to fuk them?


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Uriel said:


> I wonder how many Posh birds think roiding is low class:laugh::laugh:


Which posh birds?? The ones full of botox and Mt2 and fake tan???

Sure they wouldnt have a problem:lol: :lol: :lol:

Besides 6 figure salary outweighs low class roiding:lol:


----------



## Danjal (Aug 4, 2009)

Jimmy said:


> jodie marsh looks hot with her tats too


Not in person she doesn't. Looks like a malnourished rat in my opinion.

Oh and I'm well into girls with tattoos.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

jw007 said:


> Besides 6 figure salary outweighs low class roiding:lol:


It certainly does


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Desperadodan said:


> Not in person she doesn't. Looks like a malnourished rat in my opinion.
> 
> Oh and I'm well into girls with tattoos.


I'd nourish her rat


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

i love them if they are done well and not some random flower,

me and the gf are both in the middle of getting our sleeves finished, she has got a fallen angel down her arm with hands and figures catcing it, and the quote '' not all who wander are lost..'' looks mega sexy


----------



## fat harry (May 22, 2009)

http://www.ebaumsworld.com/player.swf]http://www.ebaumsworld.com/player.swf


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2010)

> Do you think their saggy failing bodies look ok without ink?
> 
> If you could remove a faded 30 year old tatoo from them would you be happy to fuk them?


get where your coming from - bodys ****ed old and saggy so why bother about some blurry ink spots


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

romper stomper said:


> get where your coming from - bodys ****ed old and saggy so why bother about some blurry ink spots


exactly mate. I think theres a few posts alluding to the same thing in this thread. If a lady is attractive, she's attractive and nothing will change that.

If I see a sexy bird with tatoos, a boiler suit, shaved head and old trainers.she's still attractive.

If someone is unattractive to you, you may point to certain things but at the end of the day - nothing is likely to make you want her in isolation.

Age wise - I think there comes a point when we all become unattractice, the flesh is weak.

Even old Joan Collins probably smells a bit pishy in the afternoons now


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

I've got 3.... one I dont mind and 2 I hate... got them when very young and regret them now. Am planning to get one of them covered up at some point... have met a good tattoo artist who's work I like but am in no rush... they're both on my legs at top so are hidden mostly anyway.

I do agree that depending on the girl and the particular tattoo, they can look extremely tacky.

Funny was actually thinking about this the other day.... am I the only person who, when they see a girl with a star tattooed on them, thinks they look like a superdrug own-brand product..... :whistling:


----------



## yummymummy79 (Apr 9, 2008)

Have said it before and I'll say it again, Janine Lindemulder = HOT MILF!


----------



## JB74 (Jan 6, 2008)

yummymummy79 said:


> Have said it before and I'll say it again, Janine Lindemulder = HOT MILF!


she is certainly HOT.......


----------

